# looking for camera backpack/sling for upcoming vacation



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello,
I am going to San Diego and disneyland soon and want to carry my gear on my trip. I have the following:
Canon 5d3
24-105 with hood
50mm 1.4 hood
70-200 f4 is with hood (buying soon)
extra battery 
430 ex ii
270 ex ii

I was used to the lowe pro sling shot 102AW but since going full frame now everything is bigger. I need to be able to stash the camera and grab it when a photo op comes up quickly so I would need to be able to stow the worst case scenario 5d3 with 70-200. The only ones I have found are the lowe pro 302aw which seems so big for a sling or the fastpack 350 but does not seem so well received. I have looked at the flipside but it seems so hard to spin the bag around just to take out the camera.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bpietrzak (Jun 22, 2012)

I live in San Diego and went to Universal Studios in Orlando 

I use a Tamrac evolution to carry my stuff (MK III 24-105; ex430; 70-200; filter; battery...etc.) on the plane. When it came time to hit the park, I take the III, a lens, flash and battery--leave the rest in the hotel room.

in other words, i pick what I will use and carry that--much lighter. Actually, the extra space in the backpack is used for the junk the kids buy.

I also use the sun sling strap.

Its always tempting to want to carry everything but you rarely use everything.

enjoy San Diego


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 23, 2012)

Which evo do you use?


----------



## bpietrzak (Jun 23, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Which evo do you use?



8 or 5788


----------



## s2kdriver80 (Jul 8, 2012)

I find shoulder bags the best for on-the-fly access. In a Crumpler 7 MDH bag, I can fit a 5D3 with 24-105 and hood attached, another 5D3 with 16-35 and hood attached, 70-200 f/4 IS and hood attached, 430EX II, filters, and small accessories like batteries, memory cards, wallet, mobile phone, etc. I'm sure I could fit another small prime if I wanted to. You can fit a 5D3 with a 70-200 f/4 IS attached in the 7 MDH, but without the hood or the hood has to be reversed.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 8, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Hello,
> I am going to San Diego and disneyland soon and want to carry my gear on my trip. I have the following:
> Canon 5d3
> 24-105 with hood
> ...



I took just a 24mm & 50mm to our orlando trip with a 5D. Best decision ever, as I only had to think about framing for two FOV. Easy as pie. 8)


----------



## ud4steve (Jul 9, 2012)

I personally use a Think Tank Digital Holster 20 and the Lens Changer 75. The combination is light weight, can be used either on your belt or with the included shoulder strap, and allows me to carry my 17-40 or 70-200 on the camera in the holster with the other lens in the lens changer pouch. Both of the bags also come with rain covers in the event you get caught in some wet weather. Any more gear and i start thinking more about what to use rather than taking the picture.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 9, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Hello,
> I am going to San Diego and disneyland soon and want to carry my gear on my trip. I have the following:
> Canon 5d3
> 24-105 with hood
> ...


So many bags and designs out there...I extensively researched bags for what i use them for and i too wanted a sling style, backpack bags aren't fun to hoist. I shoot sports and weddings and i primarily bought this for sports since i can pack it all in so nicely. Its nice when i travel to just slide my macbook pro in there and cut down on carrying bags. This bag from Think Tank is the perfect bag, no draw backs. Holds a laptop a chair and monopod in a side pocket and plenty of gear. I have been converted to check out Think Tank first now. 
http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/sling-o-matic-30.aspx


----------



## Rocky (Jul 9, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Hello,
> I am going to San Diego and disneyland soon and want to carry my gear on my trip. I have the following:
> Canon 5d3
> 24-105 with hood
> ...


How many times do you want to have this same thread????? You are wasting everybody's time,


----------



## @!ex (Jul 9, 2012)

I have about 4-5 different packs, all of which have their plus and minuses. As for a pack that can cary a lot, *and* be stylish I have yet to find one that really satisfied me, until I found this great bag on kickstarter (a website where people propose ideas and other back them with pledges that offer different things at different prices). This project has already reached funding, so you'll be sure to get a pack if you pledge at least $160, which is a steal for a bag like this.

Check it out, the kickstarter ends tomorrow...

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/evanlane/langly-camera-bags-fashion-function


----------



## @!ex (Jul 9, 2012)

Also, I just looked at the updates section of the kickstarter and he is adding removable tripod straps to the bottom of the pack. even better.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/evanlane/langly-camera-bags-fashion-function/posts


----------



## Waterdonkey (Jul 9, 2012)

I was looking at F-Stop. Many choices give them a try. Timbuck2.com has a very nice Gobag or Messenger bag.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 9, 2012)

Waterdonkey said:


> I was looking at F-Stop. Many choices give them a try. Timbuck2.com has a very nice Gobag or Messenger bag.



I have a timbuck2 messenger bag with the camera insert (optional accessory). Pretty nice for a daily commuter because I have the one with a padded laptop slot as well, also the camera insert comes out and I use it in a bunch of different bags...


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jul 9, 2012)

+1 @ Rocky

@ OP, I understand the need to seek advice regarding equipment, knowledge etc...

But, you really just have to "move on", go out and shoot, learn from experience and sometimes failures.
I'm really not sure what it is you're seeking on this forum, use what you currently have, make the most of it...Like many of us, we can research and ask questions, but what works for me may not work for you...

It seems that no matter what you buy, you will not be happy with it anyway, beacuse, there will always be something better...you also forgot to mention the G1x you either did or didn't purchase, that also needs a bag or strap.

Enjoy what you have, make the most of it, worry more about the experience of the time spent with your family, rather than looking at them through a lens.


----------



## Camerajah (Jul 9, 2012)

Lowe Pro Fastpack 350


----------



## bow26 (Jul 9, 2012)

I personally suggest that you look into the Lowepro Fastpack 350 if you want to carry a lot of gear at once. Its a really comfortable bag to carry even with a lot of equipments in it.


----------



## stefsan (Jul 9, 2012)

Perhaps you might be interested in the Kata sling bags: http://www.kata-bags.us/lightri-317-pl-for-pro-dslr-w-70-200mm-lens-2-lenses


----------



## n0iZe (Jul 9, 2012)

Perhaps you should check out the booq Python series for DSLRs.

http://www.booqbags.com/us/python/

I for myself own the Python pack, which gives me enough space for my whole equipment + MacBook Air and iPad 2 and is very nicely padded.
Also it comes with a raincoat, which could be very useful in some occasions.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I ended up with a fastpack350 the newer one. I will be able to carry all my gear and my notebook for the plane ride.


----------



## @!ex (Jul 15, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Thanks everyone. I ended up with a fastpack350 the newer one. I will be able to carry all my gear and my notebook for the plane ride.



Ya I won one of those in a photo competition and used it for almost a year as my daily pack (I take my camera to work and home everyday in it and had room for my lunch and laptop). Great little pack, I finally got sick of its look and decided to get a timbuktu to replace it, and have been happy with that, but can't wait for my kickstarter bag. I guess I just felt that the fastback (I actually won both the 250 and the 350) is just to dorky (I had the red one), but very functional indeed. I also found that having a sling style bag encourages pulling the camera out for shots as I'm walking to work, whereas the backpack style is a bit more work to pull the camera out and thus I found that I would often skip a shot I might have otherwise taken. Happy shooting.


----------

